# 1.000 L project. Aquascape by Windyhead.



## Windyhead (16 May 2014)

Hello everybody!,
This is 1000L aquascape project! Exactly dimensions of the tank I will write later.
Big Thanks for Piotr Dymowski - www.eliteaquarium.pl/ - for amazing hardscape materials.
Special thanks for VIMI  - www.vimi.lt – for plants and superb VIMI fertilizers.
Also Thanks for Svajūnas – UAB Hepatus – for technical solutions and support.
Also Thanks for aquarium owner, who let me to show these pictures and for friends who helps me with this project and all around it. 

1 part  – “Garage scape“:


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 May 2014)

This will be (is) so cool...I hate you...hahaha


----------



## James O (16 May 2014)

Oooooh I love a big tank!!!!

I'll be following this one


----------



## Deano3 (16 May 2014)

subscribed , looking forward to this one


----------



## 1stgolf (16 May 2014)

I'm jealous. Great hardscape materials


----------



## Lee Sweeting (16 May 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the end result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxlaf (17 May 2014)

Each pieces of wood is worth more than my entire aquarium XD


----------



## RynoParsons (17 May 2014)

This really looks promising


----------



## Windyhead (28 May 2014)

Thanks for all the comments!

2 Part. Scaping 

Aquarium moss is already attached to driftwood. 
At this scape we will use VIMI ‘‘BOTTOM LONGLASTING“ Substrate EBIGOLD black:


 



 



 



 

My friend Svajūnas pretending to be a photo model )


 

At this scape we will use VIMI ‘‘BOTTOM LONGLASTING“ Substrate EBIGOLD black:


 



 



 

White sand - JBL Sansibar:


 

Ferns is on the place. Time to fill a tank: 


 



 



 

VIMI fertilizers:


 



 

Scape was done, a bit after midnight. 
It was hard to do it, there was some change in driftwood position after we filled the water, but we are happy with the result.
Now is going to be a difficult start at the first month. Our goal to grow a solid slow growing scape.


----------



## Deano3 (28 May 2014)

very nice looks great looking forward to seeing nice clear water, love the rockwork


----------



## ADA (28 May 2014)

What stock are you going for?


----------



## tmiravent (30 May 2014)

Amazing!
 
Very nice job.
You have 2 outflow's? the top small boxes?
cheers


----------



## Windyhead (30 May 2014)

Yes, there are 2 owerflow boxes. Other information will be in future.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 May 2014)

Hi Windyhead,  Super start Superb Scape


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 May 2014)

Impressive ...


----------



## EdwinK (8 Jun 2014)

Good job!!! Looking forward for an update.


----------



## sanj (10 Jun 2014)

Now this is a tank! I love the presentation, its sitting on Ibars and framed by the pillars, nothing hidden, but the focus is overwhelmingly on the the aquarium.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Jun 2014)

Very nice scape congrats. Can't wait to see it in two or three months !!

Cheers


----------



## Yo-han (22 Sep 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 Sep 2014)

Wow Now that is one big tank, the pictures are amazing...love the time lapse photography by the way...I am keeping an eye on this for sure...wish my photos could be like that...

I wonder if I will be the only one to Google the VIMI Fertilizers and All In One products...looking now at the Italian website...

Thanks for sharing,

Steve


----------



## R.W. (23 Sep 2014)

This looks great! It makes me wish I used wood in my big tank!


----------



## Dantrasy (23 Sep 2014)

How about some 'roots' coming down over the rocks down to the sand? A few smaller pieces of dw would add to this scape imo (which is already amazing).


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Sep 2014)

Hi,
I have looked at the products on the VIMI website, they look really good.




 

Can you tell me what is the difference between this product and say ADA Green Brighty for example?

Please keep the pictures coming, we still need to know what fish you are putting in this huge aquarium...


----------



## Windyhead (26 Sep 2014)

Hi,
After some time, some of these rocks will be covered by moss, we will not add more driftwood to this aquascape.

ADA and many other brands does not say any details about the composition of their fertilizers, so it is difficult to compare.
Fish will be add later.

Update:


----------



## Windyhead (20 Oct 2014)

Denison's barbs and Amano shrimps was added.




 

Backside view:


----------



## darren636 (20 Oct 2014)

Love it!
 Would be perfect for a group of my little fish.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Oct 2014)

Very nice and very skilled to make it look great from both sides


----------



## darren636 (20 Oct 2014)

What are the evaporation and air moisture like on such a tank?
Do you run a dehumidifier?


----------



## Windyhead (20 Oct 2014)

There is no any problem with moisture. Big house, big room, recuperating system and very little difference in tank ant room temperature solve this problem.


----------



## Easystreet (20 Oct 2014)

Nice. Like it a lot. Like the fact that it appears that none of your planting is coming from the substrate, it's all attached to the rock or wood. Gives a very interesting feel to the tank.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Oct 2014)

Very very nice...


----------



## Windyhead (10 Mar 2015)

Update:


----------



## R.W. (10 Mar 2015)

Beautiful! You have inspired me for my next build! 
Can you take more pictures of the sump, and filtration underneath? 

R.W.


----------



## BBogdan (11 Mar 2015)

Great!


----------



## faltaren (11 Mar 2015)

Awesome. What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Kenan Haseta (11 Mar 2015)

this is My desktop background...  Awesome...great tank...


----------



## James D (11 Mar 2015)

Amazing..... I didn't realize how big it was until I just looked at page one. You've done an awesome job mate, the balance of nature vs aesthetics is spot on!


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2015)

My kind of tank, easy to maintain, hours of pleasure  congrats its a beauty


----------



## flygja (12 Mar 2015)

That's beautiful. Perfect for a bunch of discus or angel fish.


----------



## Windyhead (12 Mar 2015)

Thanks for all!

Aquarium dimensions - 220x70x70 cm.

Sump design is not the best due to some engineering features. One photo of it is at page-1 of this topic.

We plan to add Pterophyllum scalare or P. altum someday.

We have plans to grow plants extending out of the water, but we have low humidity in the room and MH lighting. Would anyone have any suggestions which of the plants will suit us the most?


----------



## sanj (12 Mar 2015)

I love this scape, a few different types of material but brought together wonderfully. One of my favourites.


----------



## NC10 (14 Mar 2015)

Absolutely stunning mate 

I remember seeing the original garage scape a few months back and searched endlessly when planning my new tank but couldn't find it. I couldn't remember what it was called or who started it 

If mine ends up half as good as good yours I'll be more than happy, well done mate.


----------



## faizal (15 Mar 2015)

This is absolutely grand Windyhead.... Extremely professional too. I am sorry to be such a spoiler of things but could you be kind enough to explain:

1. How your sump is designed please? I saw that picture you had posted on the previous page but for a garden variety bloke like me,...it's like looking at a very complex circuitary board.  I know that your water drains into both the over flow boxes there but how have you routed them back into the tank please?

2. How are you introducing your co2 into the system? And how are you preventing the co2 loss in your sump system? 

I am sorry for being such a sod for asking so many questions but i really love your tank and i am thinking of setting up a sump system in the future. Nothing like yours sir but ..on a much smaller scale and i would truly appreciate your input.

Congratulations on your beautiful tank


----------



## Windyhead (17 Mar 2015)

This aquarium is at the customer. In the future I will do photos of the sump. Sump consist of two joined parts. At every part there is 5000l/h pump, which is not working at full power. Also there are two overflowbox, one only for draining and another one for draining and water level support. In the sump there is also CO2 reactor with pump, something like Tom Barr dual Venturi DIY External Co2 reactor. Co2 is not protected from evaporation, the flow rate is tuned to achieve required levels. We use 40 L, 28 kg pressurized CO2  balloon.


----------



## faizal (17 Mar 2015)

Cheers mate...it is not an easy set up by any standards then.Thank you so much for the detailed explanation..much appreciated.


----------



## Yo-han (14 Jul 2015)

Windyhead said:


> Thanks for all!
> 
> Aquarium dimensions - 220x70x70 cm.
> 
> ...


You can use plants like Epipremnum or Scindapsus, also known as Pothos. These do very well with their roots in the water. In fact, Amano uses something like this on his private tank.


----------



## johnchoi (18 Jul 2015)

WOW! very nice! looking forward for an update!


----------

